# Pit Boss Charcoal Pellets



## eddiememphis (Sep 15, 2019)

Just saw a guy on youtube talking about these. Has anyone tried them? I may pick up a bag tomorrow at Wal-Mart. $8.88 for 20 pounds.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 15, 2019)

I know the Lumberjack brand version has good reviews, I have seen a couple of videos on the PitBoss brand and they say the flavor is like charcoal thin blue smoke.  I'm thinking of picking up some of the $9 bags at Wally World to try as the Lumberjacks are $15 near me.  I have about a 1/3 of a pallet of LJ competition blend and some friutwood blend, but have not tried any brand of the charcoal flavor yet.


----------



## siege (Sep 15, 2019)

My son brought me a bag for his birthday bbq next Sunday. I'll write it up after I try them. There were 2 reviews on Walmart's web site, one positive and one negative.


----------



## martin1950 (Sep 16, 2019)

I bought a bag last week and waited for my new heat sensor to show-up. Loaded the hopper and the PB for an hour on high to clear the auger and threw some store bought sausages on at 225 for 45 minutes, IT 160*. Tasted like they came off a charcoal grill. Just a different way to achieve a taste you want.


----------



## sweetride95 (Sep 16, 2019)

I ran a few bags of LJ char-hickory pellets. More me personally, they left a little something weird in the taste. Hard to explain, smoke had a spiced note in smell which obviously left something in the food I didn't care for.
I didn't notice any noticeable difference  consumption.
Your mileage may vary. 
I'd recommend a couple bags of it before you start stacking pallets of the stuff.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 16, 2019)

I use them all the time, can't beat the price, i've tried the lumberjack pellets and don't see much difference except the price (my opinion)


----------



## mike243 (Sep 17, 2019)

I wonder if they are rebranded LJ ? will look for a bag to try as the LJ does great mixed in with hickory


----------

